
Ask HN: Do you remove UTM parameters from links when including them in messages? - crones
I always remove UTM parameters from links before including them in messages&#x2F;emails. I was wondering if anyone else on HN does that and whether you think it is ethical?
======
sp332
I don't think it's unethical of companies to include them. But I do remove
them in places where you can see the URL, like an email, because I think it
looks messy. I like reading URLs before I click on them and extraneous
parameters make that more difficult.

~~~
godot
I do it for this reason too. I use IM apps with my friends, and links that
take up an entire screen are difficult to read for the recipient.

------
throwaway_009
I do too. And I don't understand why you think it is unethical to strip off
the url params. I feel like it is unethical on the companies part instead to
abuse the tech illiteracy among general populace.

~~~
crones
I am anti-tracking in general, although it feels like that is a losing (or
already lost) battle.

Many on here make their living directly or indirectly through being able to
track traffic, so I was curious to hear if there were any arguments (ethical
or otherwise) against my approach.

------
tony-allan
I remove as much as possible (not just the utm bits) from any URL that I am
planning to store or send to someone else.

I especially dislike URLs that don't fit on one line.

------
khannavid
I remove the UTM too and I don't think it's unethical.

Digital marketers try their best to segment people properly, to measure
everything accurately, etc but in the end there's NO WAY to do these things
perfectly!

There's a lot of measurement inaccuracies after all and it's a normal part of
their job... They find other ways to achieve their goals.

------
mtmail
I even strip 'www.' if it automatically redirects. Marketing tracking
parameters add no value for me or my readers.

On HN I've seen a marketer or two who added tracking parameter in comments. It
was something like &utm=hackernews&&utcampaign=betalaunch&utsource=comment.
That's a bit much IMHO.

~~~
photonios
I don't get why they add them when posting on HN. It's a senstive crowd and
they can still figure out that the traffic came from HN by logging/tracking
the `Referrer` header.

------
noahhh
yes, I usually remove them. And I don't feel bad about it. Rather the other
way around, I feel bad if I send someone a message or email with a link incl.
the UTM parameters.

